# trying to get hdmi sound up



## rootnl2k (Jan 19, 2021)

from `pciconv -lv`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0: class=0x060000 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x0c088086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3 Processor DRAM Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x0c018086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:1:1: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x0c058086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x8 Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0: class=0x0c0330 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c318086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI'
class = serial bus
subclass = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0: class=0x0c0320 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
class = serial bus
subclass = USB
pcib3@pci0:0:28:0: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c108086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:2: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c148086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:3: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c168086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0: class=0x0c0320 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
class = serial bus
subclass = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0: class=0x060100 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c528086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'C222 Series Chipset Family Server Essential SKU LPC Controller'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2: class=0x010601 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'
class = mass storage
subclass = SATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3: class=0x0c0500 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
class = serial bus
subclass = SMBus
none1@pci0:0:31:6: class=0x118000 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x8c248086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '8 Series Chipset Family Thermal Management Controller'
class = dasp
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x030000 card=0x22f71458 chip=0x67df1002 rev=0xef hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
device = 'Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]'
class = display
subclass = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1: class=0x040300 card=0xaaf01458 chip=0xaaf01002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
device = 'Ellesmere HDMI Audio [Radeon RX 470/480 / 570/580/590]'
class = multimedia
subclass = HDA
mps0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x010700 card=0x069115d9 chip=0x00861000 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Broadcom / LSI'
device = 'SAS2308 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2'
class = mass storage
subclass = SAS
pcib4@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x060400 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x11501a03 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
vendor = 'ASPEED Technology, Inc.'
device = 'AST1150 PCI-to-PCI Bridge'
class = bridge
subclass = PCI-PCI
vgapci1@pci0:4:0:0: class=0x030000 card=0x080415d9 chip=0x20001a03 rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'ASPEED Technology, Inc.'
device = 'ASPEED Graphics Family'
class = display
subclass = VGA
igb0@pci0:5:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x153315d9 chip=0x15338086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'I210 Gigabit Network Connection'
class = network
subclass = ethernet
igb1@pci0:6:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x153315d9 chip=0x15338086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'I210 Gigabit Network Connection'
class = network
subclass = ethernet
```
How do I turn the audio on?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2021)

Look at the output from `cat /dev/sndstat`. It's usually quite obvious which audio device corresponds to HDMI. Each audio output is related to a connector on your graphics card. There's no easy one-to-one relation so you're going to have to try each one to find the one that's connected to your monitor.









						Chapter 8. Multimedia
					

FreeBSD supports a wide variety of sound cards, allowing users to enjoy high fidelity output from a FreeBSD system




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## rootnl2k (Jan 19, 2021)

`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play) default
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm4: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm5: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2021)

So, all your HDMI audio outputs are already loaded and enabled. You will have to try each one using `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=<X>` to see which one is attached to your monitor. If you found the number, add it to /etc/sysctl.conf so it's automatically set after every boot:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=<X>
```


----------



## rootnl2k (Jan 20, 2021)

got you.  What about a sound test


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2021)

Chapter 8. Multimedia
					

FreeBSD supports a wide variety of sound cards, allowing users to enjoy high fidelity output from a FreeBSD system




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## rootnl2k (Jan 21, 2021)

I got that part.  I was looking for a probe

I also found this in my dmesg

+hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
+hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
+pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
+pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
+pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
+pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 9 on hdaa0
+pcm4: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 11 on hdaa0
+pcm5: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 13 on hdaa0


----------



## rootnl2k (Feb 5, 2021)

Additional information
root@homebox:/usr/ports/audio/oss # sysctl dev.pcm
dev.pcm.5.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.5.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.5.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.5.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.5.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.5.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.5.play.32bit: 0
dev.pcm.5.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.5.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.5.%location: nid=13
dev.pcm.5.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.5.%desc: ATI R6xx (HDMI)
dev.pcm.4.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.4.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.4.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.4.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.4.play.32bit: 0
dev.pcm.4.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.4.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.4.%location: nid=11
dev.pcm.4.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.4.%desc: ATI R6xx (HDMI)
dev.pcm.3.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.3.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.3.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.3.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.3.play.32bit: 0
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.3.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.3.%location: nid=9
dev.pcm.3.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.3.%desc: ATI R6xx (HDMI)
dev.pcm.2.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.2.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.32bit: 0
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.2.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=7
dev.pcm.2.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.2.%desc: ATI R6xx (HDMI)
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 2
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 0
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=5
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%desc: ATI R6xx (HDMI)
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 2
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 0
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=3
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: ATI R6xx (HDMI)
dev.pcm.%parent:
root@homebox:/usr/ports/audio/oss # sysctl dev.hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_original: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None
ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ct
ype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15: pin: Digital-out (None) [DISABLED]
Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
Pin config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digi
tal loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
Connections: 1
+ <- nid=14 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid14: audio output [DISABLED]
Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid13_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack
ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid13_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ct
ype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid13: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
Association: 5 (0x0001)
Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digi
tal loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
Connections: 1
+ <- nid=12 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid12: audio output
Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
Association: 5 (0x0001)
OSS: pcm (pcm)
Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid11_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack
ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid11_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ct
ype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
Association: 4 (0x0001)
Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digi
tal loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
Connections: 1
+ <- nid=10 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid10: audio output
Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
Association: 4 (0x0001)
OSS: pcm (pcm)
Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid9_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack c
type=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid9_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack cty
pe=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid9: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
Association: 3 (0x0001)
Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digi
tal loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
Connections: 1
+ <- nid=8 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio output
Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
Association: 3 (0x0001)
OSS: pcm (pcm)
Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid7_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack c
type=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack cty
pe=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
Association: 2 (0x0001)
Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digi
tal loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
Connections: 1
+ <- nid=6 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid6: audio output
Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
Association: 2 (0x0001)
OSS: pcm (pcm)
Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid5_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack c
type=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack cty
pe=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
Association: 1 (0x0001)
Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digi
tal loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
Connections: 1
+ <- nid=4 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid4: audio output
Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
Association: 1 (0x0001)
OSS: pcm (pcm)
Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid3_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack c
type=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack cty
pe=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
Association: 0 (0x0001)
Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digi
tal loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
Connections: 1
+ <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
Association: 0 (0x0001)
OSS: pcm (pcm)
Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x00aa0100
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: ATI R6xx Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:


----------

